

Messagepub: New Pricing Plans (based on HN feedback) - nixme
http://blog.messagepub.com/2009/04/06/new-pricing-plans/

======
briansmith
1\. What anti-anti-spam agreements do you have with email providers? Are you
signed up with senderscorecertified.com and other whitelists? How do you
ensure that other users don't cause my messages to get rejected or misfiled as
spam?

2\. The SMS rate looks too good to be true. What agreements do you have with
Wireless carriers? I have noticed that AT&T seems to block many SMS messages
that businesses try to send me.

3\. Do you have a (shared) SMS short code? Premium SMS?

------
pclark
suggestion: I'd put a sentence or two at the top of your post (or on blog
sidebar) about _what_ your service is.

You're (probably) going to get some traffic via this post, not all of them
will have read your previous HN posts -- sell to them rather than make them
wonder pricing for _what_

~~~
briansmith
At least make the header link to the home page instead of to the blog's home
page.

~~~
mechanical_fish
This is one of my pet peeves: Product blogs that don't provide a big, obvious
link to the product at the top of the page. (Not to mention: In the sidebar,
in the footer...)

As a member of the culture that invented 24-hour cable TV shopping channels,
one would naively think that the usual failure mode for product blogs would be
"Arrgh, every time I mouse over any element on this page there is a popup link
to the product! The page detects if I linger for more than ten seconds and
automatically pops up links to the product! The product's name is inserted,
subliminally, in faint text between every line!" You know, overkill.

And yet the opposite is the case. I have been to _lots_ of product blogs that
don't link directly to the product, but force me to guess its URL (which is
usually easy, thank god) and then manually type that URL into my address bar.
Why this keeps happening I have no idea.

------
jonknee
Your pricing page says SMS costs $.07 and your blog post says it costs $.0015.
Big difference (47x!). What's true?

<http://messagepub.com/pricing>

~~~
luccastera
There was a typo on the blog post. It is $0.07 for an SMS.

We've fixed the blog post. Thanks for pointing that out.

~~~
jonknee
Ah, well there goes my plan to cheaply send SMS messages.

------
nixme
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=530408>

------
sjs382
Not going to look up the previous HN thread about it, but wasn't most of the
feedback re: SMS pricing? It's still VERY expensive.

